# DC86?



## JFingers

Still want one. Badly.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## StufflerMike

JFingers said:


> Still want one. Badly.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


You are not alone.


----------



## Vig2000

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Nokie

Will it ever happen?


----------



## Vig2000

Nokie said:


> Will it ever happen?


Of course, there's no way to know for sure except to ask Damasko provided that they're willing to tell you, but if I was betting, I would say it will eventually happen.


----------



## Igorek

What's DC86?


----------



## JFingers

Igorek said:


> What's DC86?


The coolest new watch of all time. Which has unfortunately been shelved. No one knows if it will ever be released.

http://www.woundforlife.com/2014/06/11/first-impression-damaskos-latest-releases/

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## StufflerMike

Igorek said:


> What's DC86?


This



And of course this





Pics taken at Munichtime 2011


----------



## somniloquist

That orange one is amazing. I would snap one of those up in a heartbeat. Someday...?


----------



## JFingers

somniloquist said:


> That orange one is amazing. I would snap one of those up in a heartbeat. Someday...?


Fingers crossed. It's obviously possible, the prototypes are real. I have no idea how to run a watch company, so I can't say why it's not being released or why or why not it may ever see the light of day as a retail product. Hopefully someday, though.

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## aaamax

I'll take a guess and say it had/has something to do with sourcing the movement. That Chrono is going to be a handful and since certain mvmnts have gotten harder to come by reliably it would be hard to go to production not knowing for sure that they can source enough. Weather or not damasko is up to the task to make it in-house, well, that's a whole other discussion. Give me a left-over case set and I'll throw an old Zenith in there and call it day.


----------



## Vig2000

aaamax said:


> I'll take a guess and say it had/has something to do with sourcing the movement. That Chrono is going to be a handful and since certain mvmnts have gotten harder to come by reliably it would be hard to go to production not knowing for sure that they can source enough. Weather or not damasko is up to the task to make it in-house, well, that's a whole other discussion. Give me a left-over case set and I'll throw an old Zenith in there and call it day.


I remember hearing at the time that the reason for scrapping the DC86 project-and I don't know how true this is, so it's to be taken with a grain of salt-was that Damasko wanted to focus their efforts on their in-house movement as well as the development of their ice hardened bracelet. Now that both have come to full fruition, perhaps they may now examine pursuing the DC86 once again, but you do bring up a good point about the possible difficulty they may encounter in sourcing the movement. Hell, maybe they are working on their own in-house chronograph movement or a different project altogether like a diver, which it seems many would like to see happen. All of this is pure speculation of course, but it can fun to speculate.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sourcing the movement is no problem and never was since the modification done on it are done in-house in Barbing, on a 7750 btw.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Gorgeous - hopefully soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ylekiot24

That orange accented one is amazing...keeping my fingers crossed that we'll see these one day!


----------



## icybluesmile

Whew, I love that orange one!


----------



## Myron

I totally count myself among those waiting for the DC86. Can't wait.


----------



## sulpher

/gone


----------



## robannenagy

I contacted Nadja Damasko late 2014 because I read rumours that the DC86 had been cancelled, this is her reply:

_'the model is still planned for the future.
But we have stopped everything about it because we have other projects which we realize first.'

_Personally I'm hoping that the delay is because they are looking at going completely in house with the movement rather than a modified Valjoux, They've produced a 3 hand auto, a GMT and a hand wound from the same core movement, a nice chrono would be the icing on the cake and I would have thought that when the Damasko movement was first designed, the intention was to be adapted for such changes/add-ons.


----------



## Vig2000

robannenagy said:


> I contacted Nadja Damasko late 2014 because I read rumours that the DC86 had been cancelled, this is her reply:
> 
> _'the model is still planned for the future.
> But we have stopped everything about it because we have other projects which we realize first.'
> 
> _Personally I'm hoping that the delay is because they are looking at going completely in house with the movement rather than a modified Valjoux, They've produced a 3 hand auto, a GMT and a hand wound from the same core movement, a nice chrono would be the icing on the cake and I would have thought that when the Damasko movement was first designed, the intention was to be adapted for such changes/add-ons.


Thanks for this additional information. Yeah, it doesn't make sense to scrap the entire DC86 project altogether, especially since Damasko had already created a prototype. Hope to see the project fully realized sometime in the near future regardless if it's a new in-house movement or a modified Valjoux.


----------



## StufflerMike

Patience will be rewarded.


----------



## JFingers

stuffler said:


> Patience will be rewarded.


I concur. This might be one watch that I buy new and not wait to find one on Watchrecon. I'm in no hurry, I can wait


----------



## Hagbard

I want an orange one, too.


----------



## jbbusybee

Green for me....


----------



## Time Exposure

I wonder how many sales Damasko has lost to Sinn? 
I couldn't resist the EZM 10. And I tried. Oh how I tried...


----------



## manofrolex

Orange one looks great but then going full in house chrono is going to make that price jumparoo significantly if that it what they choose to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

jmanlay said:


> Orange one looks great but then going full in house chrono is going to make that price jumparoo significantly if that it what they choose to do.


Not sure why they wouldn't just modify a 7750 ETA like Sinn did (or a 500 Sellita if Swatch won't sell them the 7750). Heck, the Sinn EZM 10 priced at $5,700 may as well be an in-house movement for the price.


----------



## manofrolex

Time Exposure said:


> Not sure why they wouldn't just modify a 7750 ETA like Sinn did (or a 500 Sellita if Swatch won't sell them the 7750). Heck, the Sinn EZM 10 priced at $5,700 may as well be an in-house movement for the price.


Yup true but 5.7k for a 7750 even heavily modified always makes me cringe a little. At that price I would really like to see a column wheel but some 7750s have been modified w column wheel so who knows. Either way there is more to it than the movement which is the bread and butter of Sinn and Damasko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulpher

jmanlay said:


> Yup true but 5.7k for a 7750 even heavily modified always makes me cringe a little. At that price *I would really like to see a column wheel* but some 7750s have been modified w column wheel so who knows. Either way there is more to it than the movement which is the bread and butter of Sinn and Damasko
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What exactly is the advantage of a column wheel in a chronograph?


----------



## MrDagon007

sulpher said:


> What exactly is the advantage of a column wheel in a chronograph?


Good article here:
http://wornandwound.com/chronography-2-column-wheels-cams/

In daily life it must be said that the pushers of my column wheel chrono are indeed smoother to operate.


----------



## sulpher

I'm not sure if that would justify for me spending 2k more (or even more) on a watch just to have pushers that are a little smoother to operate, though.


----------



## Lolo88

Any update? Is it still comming soon?


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Lolo88 said:


> Any update? Is it still comming soon?


It's not dead but postponed. Currently not priority no. 1.


----------



## Lolo88

stuffler said:


> It's not dead but postponed. Currently not priority no. 1.


It should be theyer priority nr.1! It is the most interesting offer of damasko.
Has that movement flyback too?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I'd buy this in a heartbeat. Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Lolo88 said:


> It should be theyer priority nr.1! It is the most interesting offer of damasko.


Please allow Damasko to have a different view what their priority is/priorities are.



> Has that movement flyback too?


No.


----------



## StufflerMike

godfather0917 said:


> I'd buy this in a heartbeat. Fingers crossed!


Honestly, I was intrigued by the DC 86 when I first saw it in Munich in 2011 and would have pulled the trigger at that time if possible. Nowadays there's so much offered by Damasko (want the new Diver, want the DA42, want the new face-lifted DK101 with blue dial - Konrad promised new dial colors to come) that the DC 86 took a backseat on my WTH list.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

stuffler said:


> Honestly, I was intrigued by the DC 86 when I first saw it in Munich some years ago and would have pulled the trigger at that time if possible. Nowadays there's so much offered by Damasko (want the new Diver, want the DA42, want the new face-lifted DK101 with blue dial - Konrad promised new dial colors to come) that the DC 86 took a backseat on my WTH list.


Any update on when the DSub will be available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldH

stuffler said:


> Honestly, I was intrigued by the DC 86 when I first saw it in Munich in 2011 and would have pulled the trigger at that time if possible. Nowadays there's so much offered by Damasko (want the new Diver, want the DA42, want the new face-lifted DK101 with blue dial - Konrad promised new dial colors to come) that the DC 86 took a backseat on my WTH list.


DK101 blue dial? Which other colors might be coming in the future? I am ready to purchase the 101 with gray dial but would love to know what is coming!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

DonaldH said:


> DK101 blue dial? Which other colors might be coming in the future? I am ready to purchase the 101 with gray dial but would love to know what is coming!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hi Donald,

We were just informed one day ago, the DK101 is no longer available to order. We were told a replacement is coming, but no further details or timeframe was given.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchMann said:


> Hi Donald,
> 
> We were just informed one day ago, the DK101 is no longer available to order. We were told a replacement is coming, but no further details or timeframe was given.


It is then called the DK 105.


----------



## ocramida

Still regret getting rid of my DC66. This thing could bring me back into the fold.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldH

stuffler said:


> It is then called the DK 105.


Looking forward to more info and pics on the 101 replacement. Thanks Mike and Greg!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## robannenagy

So the DK200 was a priority over this???? I think if they bothered to do any research on this forum, they would quickly realize that interest in the DC86 is significantly higher than some of their more dubious releases of late.


----------



## StufflerMike

As I already explained in the other DC86 related threads Konrad wasn't and still isn't satisfied at all with the torque of the DC86 movement. So there' s a construction fault/error to be solved. This takes time. Selling the DC 86 as it is now stored in the safe would make no sense. 
So it is not that simple as some members here may think it is. It is a question of feasability though. Stating/assuming Damasko does not know about the interest in the DC 86 (he got a lot of positive feedback after Munichtime 2011) is as dubious as their latest dubious releases. Thinking Damasko can put all efforts into the torque problem of the DC 86 misjudges their financial constraints.


----------



## icybluesmile

Thanks for the update Mike. I didn't see the other thread but I will go ahead and order a DA46 instead of waiting on DC86. I can always get it later. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

Looks like it's finally happening!


----------



## wtma

I think the secondary color is too bright. I wish it would have a less bright secondary color though. Maybe blue or dark green (like the second hand of DH1.0) instead of neon green used in the proto. I even think a totally black and white color scheme will look better.


----------



## 5277

Maybe i am to early.
But Mike wrote in an other text,the DC86 come this year.
I will say "Juhu" and waiting of course for new pics of this beauty.
Thing the backside of DC80 and DC86 are same.
Than my first pick is a backside photo ;o)
Please Damasko,please Mike come with more infos........


----------



## Vig2000

Vig2000 said:


> Looks like it's finally happening!


No, no, for real this time!


----------



## Vig2000

Vig2000 said:


> Looks like it's finally happening!


No, no, for real this time!


----------



## cdustercc

Forgive my ignorance of the 7750, but is it possible to set the 24 hour hand separately from the 12 hour hand, or is the 24 just a half speed slave to the 12?


----------



## Time Exposure

cdustercc said:


> Forgive my ignorance of the 7750, but is it possible to set the 24 hour hand separately from the 12 hour hand, or is the 24 just a half speed slave to the 12?


Cannot independently set the 24 hour hand. It's merely an AM/PM indicator, a half-speed slave to the 12.


----------



## cdustercc

Time Exposure said:


> Cannot independently set the 24 hour hand. It's merely an AM/PM indicator, a half-speed slave to the 12.


That's disappointing. Otherwise, it would make a nice little gmt function.

I'm sure that making that function work as a GMT is an insurmountable engineering challenge, but wow, what a watch that would be if the 24 hour dial could track a second time zone. With the 1-11 bezel, you could easily track three time zones, or with the 5-55 bezel, you could have two time zones, a three hand watch, and still time two separate events simultaneously. It would just about be the ultimate pilot chrono for my uses.


----------



## StufflerMike

Someday a GMT will be part of the Damasko DC8-series as announced in 2017.


----------



## oso2276

I have to say that I got me an used Aquagraph while waiting for the DC86. Different to the Lemania 5100, yet familiar.
Pehaps this will be the year 








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------

